
  Online advertising is all about purchasing intent  - prakash
http://www.cdixon.org/?p=1179
======
AndrewJ
I'm confused, advertising doesn't affect the consideration aspect of the
buying process, marketing does. Social Media Marketing is what affects the
consideration process online not advertising, so purchasing intent would be
more influenced by SMM correct?

